# Strangest Chi Picture...



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Post a picture of weird things your chi does. I'll start:

Trixie doing her "tongue" thing. I swear, her tongue NEVER STOPS moving.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

ahh.
how cute!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll have to see if I can come up with a good pic for this thread...I'm not sure if I've caught any of my chi's strange behaviors with the camera.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So cute! 

Here's one of my favs


----------



## 83Willow (Jul 18, 2007)

nice topic! :coolwink: 

Trixie and Jack are soo cute when they make funny faces!

I have some weird pics of Lilly:

she likes to bite her nails. . .


. . . everyday!  


and sometimes when she's asleep . . .

it looks really creepy! "Frankensteins Dog!"


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

I really like the pics.  They all look so cute and funny!
I'll have to look for a weird pic of Jinxy too.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome pics... keep 'em coming!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Great thread Very cute!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I love the Lilly's "frankestein" face! :lol:

What color is Lilly considered? She is soo pretty! She looks almost brindle but maybe it's just her really unique sabling.


----------



## 83Willow (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi!

@Katie: Thanx - yes - she's some kind of "brindle" - in her pedigree and pet passport her color is call "particolor"!

I have found another strange-looking pic of her - cewing on a small pice of dried chicken



 

I hope some of you have more strange-chi-pics to show!!! They are soooo funny! :toothy10:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

heehee funny pics, I love em.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a few more...

Trixie and I playing:









Trixie looking like she's drunk:










And Sasha digging for gold:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly playing in the grass









Molly was getting ready to cough lol









One of Molly's mega huge yawns


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Love the pics. Chi's have such colorful personalties!


----------



## Irish_Molly_O (May 3, 2007)

There's some really great shots ... but I love the freaky sleep.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I found a few funny pictures!

Here are a couple of Beau doing zoomies (strange angle, I know)



















The position he assumes when he's excited about someone petting him










And his crazy eyes (he's ready to run if necessary)


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

OMG the crazy eyes!!!! I love it!!!!!  Looks like they are getting ready to pop out, so cute !
Priya's weird things are, her licking tongue..ALL the time. And she's ALWAYS stretching. Done running, gotta stretch, gonna eat, gotta stretch, Always...

























again..








and....one more time


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

usi2004 said:


> OMG the crazy eyes!!!! I love it!!!!!  Looks like they are getting ready to pop out, so cute !


He does it a lot!

LOL, I LOVE the stretching pics, how cute!!!


----------



## usi2004 (Jun 27, 2006)

Jangles021204 said:


> LOL, he does it a lot!
> 
> Is that Priya in your picture? How cute!!!


It's really cute! LOL. Yep, thats Priya, I kept trying to make it smaller, I think I got it now, along with the others.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

usi2004 said:


> It's really cute! LOL. Yep, thats Priya, I kept trying to make it smaller, I think I got it now, along with the others.


Ah, I didn't see all the pics at first.


----------



## Kat & Jinxy (Jul 7, 2006)

Awwww They are great!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Any weird photos I get of Ellie I usually delete straight away, but I did get a couple of shots when Ellie was licking a Cod Liver Oil capsule in James' hand, and one where I think she'd just 'had enough!' of me taking photos!...hope ya like 'em!...

x_


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

*had that look before*

Dixie has also given that look before ! She really gets mad and has had enough , then that face ! Great pics of all chis !


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL those pics of Ellie are great!!! I love the long tongue! (She is soooo cute by the way!)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

This is a great thread. All the photos are so cute and funny.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

LILLY yawning as I took the picture. This is an old one I've posted before.








LILLY and IKE playing, not sure what she was doing? This is also an old one.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

IKE loves the cat's window seat. Maybe it's not that strange?


----------



## loc813 (Sep 12, 2006)

I love this! I always get funny looking photos of my Peanut! Here he's giving me a strange face!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Oh my God, I LOVE that photo of Peanut! That's *brilliant! * And the one with Lilly yawning, such a *huge* mouth! She looks like a shark! lol :lol: 

Great pics girls! Keep them comin'!  

x _


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

I made some clothes for a friends dog and Guinness was the same size. He was less than enthusiastic about being the model!!


















Look how far I can stick my tongue out Mom!!


















Ewww, what is this??


----------



## kedavis (Aug 2, 2007)

Bullet does this little scooter thing, its kind of hard to get a picture of it but he does take funny pictures sometimes:tongue5: 

here's a couple of my favorites...


----------



## Glitz (Aug 2, 2007)

What cute pics!


----------



## Princess.Is.Natalie (Jul 31, 2007)

kedavis said:


> Bullet does this little scooter thing, its kind of hard to get a picture of it but he does take funny pictures sometimes:tongue5:


Are you talking about where they drag their bum's across the floor because it's itchy? It is funny to watch, but I get all annoyed.. Tia tried to do it on my bed once


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

here's Jamoka on his gradation day from petsmart class. 









I guess he couldn't wait till class ended!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Princess.Is.Natalie said:


> Are you talking about where they drag their bum's across the floor because it's itchy? It is funny to watch, but I get all annoyed.. Tia tried to do it on my bed once


I have yet to snap a photo, because I'm usually laughing too hard to hold it steady, but Sasha does this weird scooting/dragging thing as well. (Not the butt-drag, thankfully.)

It's almost like her back legs don't work. She'll just flop down (or will be laying down anyway) and use her front legs/paws to drag herself around the floor, back legs just limp. She'll do slow circles and if you call her, she'll speed up! And she will usually have a big chewy-bone hanging out of her mouth like a cigarette, too. 

Quite comical.


----------



## kedavis (Aug 2, 2007)

ChiFan said:


> I have yet to snap a photo, because I'm usually laughing too hard to hold it steady, but Sasha does this weird scooting/dragging thing as well. (Not the butt-drag, thankfully.)
> 
> It's almost like her back legs don't work. She'll just flop down (or will be laying down anyway) and use her front legs/paws to drag herself around the floor, back legs just limp. She'll do slow circles and if you call her, she'll speed up! And she will usually have a big chewy-bone hanging out of her mouth like a cigarette, too.
> 
> Quite comical.



That is exactly what Bullet does He doesn't do circles yet but he usually ends up yawning so he looks crazy:tongue5:


----------

